# 2010 Report on Ohio Mineral Industries Released



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohios mineral industries produced more than $2.7 billion for the states economy in 2010, according to a report issued by the ODNR Division of Geological Survey.More...

More...


----------

